# How far would you travel



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

As the title reads, how far would you travel to a store or Kijiji add for quality live stock or supplies?

I personal have gone over 500 KM round trip on more then one occasion.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Last week, I went to London Ontario to pick up some live stocks. I got up at 4am and reached London at 6:20am. Came back to Toronto around 10am and goes to work >.<" I was so tired that day, I will never do it again! :O


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

unless its something I have been desperately seeking for a while and I can't find them anywhere, I wouldnt really travel outside the GTA for fish/supplies. Especially since there are some good out of province sources where I can get fish shipped.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I regularly delivered my fish/shrimps from Burlington to Markham and that was with a leased vehicle and a round trip of 120 KM and never once charged for the delivery. Finally had to stop doing this as my Hubby got mad and said if people don't want to drive to pickup their fish/shrimps, why should we do it?

Some people just don't want to get off their sofa to get good quality fish/stock, but would prefer to buy from big LFS thinking they are getting a better deal.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i don't have a car anymore, and now often spend 2hrs on ttc (return) to get to nafb/ba/rb. but i have to know before i leave that it will be worth my while, like if there is a sale or a new shipment, or they've gotten in something special for me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Depends on whats for sale - because of the wealth of local stores, I never really travel far to go to a store, unless there's something specific I want.

But like Hitch, most of what can be had can also be had online, ships to my door, and comes out at around the same price or cheaper.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

My worst example so far is two Brampton to Scarborough and back trips in one day.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I drove from Burlington to Sarnia this year to go to the Auction.

Lee


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have driven from London to Sterling Heights Michigan and back in one day 360 km.
Also London to Ajax 450 km.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As a member of a club, I don't see any reason to travel for livestock. My needs are meager and there are enough members who do travel, that if I wanted something, I couldn't get from within, I would ask one of them to look for what I want. Those that I would ask, I would trust implicitly to get the right item and it would be top quality. Did I mention I was cheap? The farthest I have traveled was to Burlington, to get some fish. the only way I would do it now is if I could combine it with something else, or if it were possible to do it while doing something that had to be done.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would travel 500 kilometers if need be. I regularly do trips of 200 km or more. Often just to visit stores with no idea what exactly they have or I am looking for.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Taking transit, travel is more than just a little annoying. A couple of times I went from downtown to STC, and it is a long haul. Delayed my getting home by a good 3.5 hours, and with a family to think of such a thing is not easily justified for a decent deal for my expensive aquarium hobby. Places like Burlington or Markham are out of the question.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

darkangel66n said:


> I would travel 500 kilometers if need be. I regularly do trips of 200 km or more. Often just to visit stores with no idea what exactly they have or I am looking for.


This is why, I don't need to travel; I can ask this guy, to look for me.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

SwimmyD and I went to Milwaukee earlier this fall to pick up some killifish. It was actually an auction and show so there was also good food, beer, seminars and lots of fun hanging out with fellow killiphiles.

Strictly to pick up items only - we drove to New Jersey to pick up my main tank. 

Closer to home we regularly travel around the GTA to pick up items or just check out stores.


----------

